# Air Show Disaster



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Air shows can be dangerous.

A pilot did not have control of his aircraft. Almost hit a few spectators. Eventually ran into four buildings.

No one was hurt in the buildings, but it was rumored that one of the occupants "had the crap" scared out of them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like a shity deal to me.


----------

